# Strawberry?



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm wondering if the ice is off. Has anyone been up recently? Love to take my daughter at ice-off. --\O  The ice is off the edges. It should start going fast.. I have posted pics from 5/3/09


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Doesn't anyone know what is going on at Strawberry?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have read a report that some edges should be open by this weekend, head on up and give us a first hand account and take some pics! :mrgreen:


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

The wife and I are going to take a drive either today or tomorrow to see what we got up there. Soldier creek usually opens up before Srawberry does, so thats something you might want to check out as well


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Went past there sunday and the shoreline was barely thawed and the ladders was open water about 50 ft ish.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I believe I will try for this weekend. If the edges are opening up it is fish-on. -O<- --\O


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I think you'd be good to go try it. Sounds like the ladders is opening up. I'd imagine with the warm weather the rest of the lake will have some open shoreline as well. Have fun and catch some big ones.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I think you'd be good to go try it. Sounds like the ladders is opening up. I'd imagine with the warm weather the rest of the lake will have some open shoreline as well. Have fun and catch some big ones.


 Thanks Marine. If we make it out I'll be sure to post some pics. Pray for better weather. It sounds like it may be a little rough. :?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Fishin' weather! 8) 

There's also a narrow bay by the main marina that seems to open up before the rest of the lake. I got my first keeper of last year from there while the rest of the lake was still iced.

Good luck.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Fishin' weather! 8)
> 
> There's also a narrow bay by the main marina that seems to open up before the rest of the lake. I got my first keeper of last year from there while the rest of the lake was still iced.
> 
> Good luck.


That brings up a good memory. My daughter wants to keep every fish she catches. She wants to cook and eat them right then and there. ( I guess from early experiences with me. OOPS.) Try explaining every time you go out that there is a slot limit, that the fish has to be so long, or a certain species. It gets to be funny and sad at the same time. Sad because she will start to cry when I make her release the fish. Funny because she will do it on every fish even though she knows we have to let them go. One trip on the green it was really bad. With people watching , and she was just heart broken. I know I should take her to somewhere she can just keep them. I would rather take her to quality fishing than some pond in town, or a place where 8 in. seems to be the biggest fish.  -)O(- KIDS ARE COOL!!!! -|\O-


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

horsesma said:


> That brings up a good memory. My daughter wants to keep every fish she catches. She wants to cook and eat them right then and there. ( I guess from early experiences with me. OOPS.) Try explaining every time you go out that there is a slot limit, that the fish has to be so long, or a certain species. It gets to be funny and sad at the same time. Sad because she will start to cry when I make her release the fish. Funny because she will do it on every fish even though she knows we have to let them go. One trip on the green it was really bad. With people watching , and she was just heart broken. I know I should take her to somewhere she can just keep them. I would rather take her to quality fishing than some pond in town, or a place where 8 in. seems to be the biggest fish.  -)O(- KIDS ARE COOL!!!! -|\O-


It is the same way with my wife and daughter. Before I meet my wife I was a died in the wool flyfisherman who probley only kept a couple of fish the entire year, the rest I released. My wife was raised a bait dunker that if you catch them you take them home for dinner. The first time we went fishing together we went up to Straberry and I caught and released a 25in+ Rainbow. I thought she was going to kill me for letting that fish go. We have reached a compromise now after ten years of being married. I keep more fish and have been doing other fishing other than fly fishing (have learned to love trolling in a boat) and she has agreed to let fish go only when required by law  .

My daughter is going the same way as her mom, last year at Scofield I made her release a small dink rainbow and you could have heard her all the way across the lake about how I made her let it go. i told her it was too small to eate, she cried that she didn't want to eate it she wanted to take it home and put it in her fish tank as a pet.  

Mark


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I know where you guys are coming from. 

When I first got back into fishing, I was basically offended at any size restriction, slot, or artificial regs. It took awhile (and getting involved in these forums) to convince me that there is any good to come of it.

Now I get to explain to my wife every time we go somewhere outside of the general regs all of the reasoning. It gets tedious, but it's worth it to be patient and create some understanding. 

I also work with a lot of foreigners that don't even understand the concept of management. When I talk to them about fishing, they're always asking why about almost everything. Gladly, they're starting to come around and many have even bought licenses now.:lol:

Progress...


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

MarkM: I like the pic. Looks like a drift boat your fishing from? Maybe not. I used mine a few times there. O.K. as long as you stick to bays and the wind doesn't come up. I would hate to be on the big water getting blown around. I was the same way with regards to fly fishing. Its hard to break old habits. Trout in the fish tank is a great story. Hope you and your family have a great year of fishing. Be safe. Remember (KIDS ARE COOL!)


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I know where you guys are coming from.
> 
> When I first got back into fishing, I was basically offended at any size restriction, slot, or artificial regs. It took awhile (and getting involved in these forums) to convince me that there is any good to come of it.
> 
> ...


So true about the foreigners. I work with them also. I'm always hearing, "You really have to have a license." No kidding. :roll: When fishing with bait you always need to be aware of regs. Not so much with artificial and catch and release. As long as it is open to fishing.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Tree and I took our daughters fishing last Sunday. The fishing was O.K.. Not one after another, but steady. The girls had a great time. Here are some pics. I hope this works out. First time for pics: --\O


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

The ice is starting to pull away it going to start going fast now.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> The ice is starting to pull away it going to start going fast now.


Its already going fast. We could hear it crackling all day yesterday, and with the wind, it will only go faster!


----------

